
A Messenger bot acquires 100k users in 2 days - donmatito
https://medium.com/@jswallez/from-1-to-100k-users-in-48-hours-b8c3f306fc17#.u86c02ijt
======
donmatito
I feel this might be one of the first "bot success stories".

If these guys confirm their trajectory, it would prove that the sharing
feature recently added by the Messenger team was a key element. I would have
thought that this sort of explosive virality would have to wait for bots
allowed in groups, but I am very happy to be proven wrong. This is very good
for the whole ecosystem.

------
sangaya
Finding the right balance between AI and human responses is an interesting
problem I look forward to learning more about if Peter keeps up the
transparency.

~~~
donmatito
I think in this case most of the value is provided by humans tutors. AI is
here only as a fallback / to tell jokes / to triage spammers

I always feel like messaging platforms bots and AI get presented as one and
the same, but I think they are very, very different things. Bots = a way to
provide a service on platforms on which users spend 60% of their time.
Absolutely fundamental trend. AI = a way for these apps to communicate using
natural language. Insignificant at this stage

